# Manual Transmission fluid



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello

In the service manual it didn't mention how often this MTF should be changed, how often should it be replaced?

Have you guys tried to change the manual transmission fluid on your own? Any tricks/tips to share?

TIA!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nissan says that their transmission flued is good for the first 80,000kms and does need changing, but I didn't feel comfortable with that, so I have decided to change mine at 60,000kms.

Mine is auto by the way and it was changed professionally. (not at home)


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Nosrac said:



> Hello
> 
> In the service manual it didn't mention how often this MTF should be changed, how often should it be replaced?
> 
> ...



Nosrac,
I did mine twice, no three times...

I first wanted a better shift and had heard about Redline MTL and MT90...
It was not better than the original so I asked the Dealer to put back the original... big mistake... I don't know what they put in there but it felt like "slow curing cement" as the weather got gradually colder last autumn I just couldn't get in 1st gear anymore.

So I asked another expert who recommended MOTUL
So I got Motyl Gear, SAE 75W90 Technosynthese.
http://www.motul-lubricants.ca/Products/Approvals/Motylgear_Auto_3170.pdf












WOW THIS STUFF IS ABSOLUTELY AMAZING,
It took about 1 month after I put the stuff in and now its like butter


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I have the Redline MTL and MT90 mix but the gearshift still feels notchy. Marc, were can I get the Motul quarts through the net?


----------

